# Revised Advertising Rates - Now lower!



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2003)

Advertising on MartialTalk is now more affordable.

*Forum Sponsorships:*
1 year : $80 (Only $6.67 a month!)

*Premium Sponsorships:*

1 month: $35
3 month: (5%) $33.25/ mo 
6 month: (10%) $31.50/ mo 
12 month: (20%) $28.00 / mo 

*Banner Creation:*
Animated banner, up to 8 frames $75 
Single Image Banner - $20 

Sponsors who paid the higher rates will have their duration extended accordingly. (So if you paid $100 for a forum spot, you will receive 3 additional months)
Effective today 8-10-2003

*As a special thank you, all advertisers will recieve a free 1 year subscription to MartialTalk Magazine.*

Thank you for your continuing support.
:asian:


----------

